# LL white Bass



## hd_gresham (Aug 20, 2015)

Any reports below the dam on the river? Are the white bass running and if so are they eatable?


----------



## saved (Feb 1, 2014)

The water is flowing at 20,000 so the fishing is slow. As to eatable nothing has changed from the earlier warning. Some are ignoring the warning which is anyone's choice, but the real truth will not show up for several years if the warning is ignored.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

WARNING: Eating those fish will cause all of your babies to be born naked!!!


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Saved, I drove down behind the gates last Friday and every gate was open but the boats were stacked up on the left side near the cable. I don't know if the fishing is slow but usually there is a reason there is that many people bunched up over there


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

saved said:


> As to eatable nothing has changed from the earlier warning. Some are ignoring the warning which is anyone's choice, but the real truth will not show up for several years if the warning is ignored.


X2


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

saved said:


> The water is flowing at 20,000 so the fishing is slow. As to eatable nothing has changed from the earlier warning. Some are ignoring the warning which is anyone's choice, *but the real truth will not show up for several years if the warning is ignored*.


I have been eating them for quite a bit more than several years and besides the fish tested were caught and tested several years ago. And if I remember correctly only a couple few of the whites tested even tested over the limit. These fish only live about 4-5 years.

I have not read or heard or experienced any negative effects of eating the fish.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Friends still got the itch so I'll be there tomorrow to check out the bites below the dam. I know them whites and stripers are there,but getting the bait to them would be a challenge. As in should we not eat them fish. Advisory says we should limit our meals. Didn't say do not eat it. Anyway had my 3 meals recommendation yesterday. I don't think I want any more fish till next month. I'm not gonna let any advisory stop me from going to my favorite fishing holes. Just mean more fish for me to catch if less people are scare and ain't fishing LL. Any way I'll let y'all know how I do tomorrow and the water condition below the dam so y'all can plan for Sunday if yall ain't scared.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Been eating them since gosh I don't remember exactly 15 years


----------



## saved (Feb 1, 2014)

SeaOx 230C said:


> I have been eating them for quite a bit more than several years and besides the fish tested were caught and tested several years ago. And if I remember correctly only a couple few of the whites tested even tested over the limit. These fish only live about 4-5 years.
> 
> I have not read or heard or experienced any negative effects of eating the fish.


Say, I am not telling you to not eat them. Have at it. It is not something that shows up in 5 or 10 years. It is like smoking. People have been warned for years and some get cancer and some don't. It is a gamble and many are willing to take it, at least until they get the cancer. Usually this kind of thing takes 15 to 30 years if at all. You and others will be the lab testers one way or the other, but let us all know if you come down with any tumors.


----------



## richk* (Jun 15, 2014)

you have to remember that study was done in 2012


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I have fished the last 3 days; that advisory won't have any affect on me at all. I would rather catch fish than clean fish, so I almost always catch & release and have done so for years.


----------



## Jwsops (Mar 7, 2013)

Gonna move my boat to somerville. Lol


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

for us old buzzards the warning is useless .. i'd probably have more toxin built up after years in the refinery work than i'd put in from now til my last breath from eating fish.

with that said i'd reduce family consumption cuz my young wife and kids


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Eatin' those Tasty WB...*

...so, if I eat enough WB, does that mean I won't have any chiden (sp), in the future??? :ac550:


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

lol at 64 .. pcb may increase ur probability


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

After eating out of the San Jacinto below the Lake Houston dam in the 1960's-70's and working in the biggest petrochemical plant in the area, I ain't worried about the warning.
But I would be careful about young kids.


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

I grew up in Riverside eating the fish out of the river. Me and two of my brothers have colin cancer. The other 2 brothers are fine so I don't think there is any thing to worry about.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

redexpress said:


> After eating out of the San Jacinto below the Lake Houston dam in the 1960's-70's and working in the biggest petrochemical plant in the area, I ain't worried about the warning.
> But I would be careful about young kids.


Now that stretch of the San Jacinto I wouldn't trust at all, seriously.
And yes, we have to consider kids differently than ourselves.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

I have been eating whites since the lake was filled. So far no problems. Also the study done was 2 years ago. Why did we not hear about it sooner if there was a problem. Keep drinking the water because it does not hurt you. Yeh right !!! I have another limit of whites I am about to fillet. Will be eating good.


----------

